# Ben Affleck



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ooops. I would guess if you went back in ancestry far enough we would all have slaves in our family, we would all have slave owners in our family, and we would all have things worse in our family. Who knows what was in our family 1000 years ago. Never the less this is going to bug Affleck. The Hollywood crowd has difficulty with reality. Get over it.

 


> © Jordan Strauss/Invision/AP Ben Affleck Hacked Sony emails reveal that actor-director Ben Affleck requested that his slave owner ancestor be removed from his family tree on PBS program Finding Your Roots.
> 
> In a series of WikiLeaks emails, the genealogy program's host Henry Louis Gates, Jr. emailed Sony chief Michael Lynton asking "advice" on the actor's request, according to New York Daily News.
> 
> ...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Both sides of my family immigrated here from northern Europe in the late 1800s early 1900s so it is unlikely, BUT it's possible my Viking ancestors may have had slaves ............ though probably not black..........


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am pretty sure that everyone's family has had slaves at one point. White, Black, Yellow, Red, and any other colors. Heck my good friends grandparents still have their plantation house and slaves quarters in Louisiana.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

At one time or another, all over the world, amongst EVERY race, it was common to enslave ones captured enemies. Slavery is far from exclusive to the blacks........

Note that slavery was abolished in England only 30 years before in the US but we don't hear European blacks whining about it...


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Old adage "You can pick your friends, but not your relatives" applies. Well, unless your Ben Affleck. Apparently he tried to pick his relatives and got caught in a lie. Typical left wing, liberal hypocrisy aided and abetted by cronies in the media.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

north1 said:


> Old adage "You can pick your friends, but not your relatives" applies. Well, unless your Ben Affleck. Apparently he tried to pick his relatives and got caught in a lie. Typical left wing, liberal hypocrisy aided and abetted by cronies in the media.


Bingo we have a winner.


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

7 yrs ago this place http://www.astrologyjunction.com/ was like dedicated to Ben and like his zodiac sign nd stuff. I forgot what it said but i do remember is a LEO, aka lion so maybe thats why he toughened up when he read about his ancestors. he looks like a pretty strong man in general aside from being a good actor. I don't think that his ancestry is a big issue, since people change 8)


----------



## natureddd44 (Apr 30, 2015)

here i found his vid


----------

